# Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two H. Upmann Cigars: the Cabinet Seleccíon Robusto and the Signature Super Corona



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two H. Upmann Cigars: the Cabinet Seleccíon Robusto and the Signature Super Corona*

Greetings once again! Today let's go over two premium selections from the H. Upmann brand that will appeal to both medium-bodied fans and beg...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Review of two H. Upmann Cigars: the Cabinet Seleccíon Robusto and the Signature Super Corona


----------

